# Concave stomach



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys. Had this happen a few times to my fish. The fish stomach slowly starting to sink in. I thought it could be a parasite. I haven't noticed any white poo. This is happend to my fish a few times before. I understand fish get sick sometimes. I Wanna protect the rest of my fish just in case it is contagious. Thought of getting parasite medication. Any feed back helps. All the other fish seem Ok


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

what type of fish? What are your watet parameters? Frequency and quantity if water changes?


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Arican cichlids. Peacock / haps 
Water parameters great
50% water change every 2 weeks 
125.gallon running 2 fx5's
I'm thinking when buying new fish must of already had a parasite.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I would try treating the whole tank with Prazi. Also, are the new fish eating? If so, how often and are they getting bullied off the food? You may want to isolate the affected fish to treat them and monitor food intake.

Water parameters also help figure out what's going on.


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I flushed the fish this morning I was to paranoid to leave him in there. he was at his end. He wasn't bullied. He was also eating but not as much as the others


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

This can be a common problem with African's. From what I read it can be 1 of 3 things. 

1st possibility is if its a female fish and shes been holding many times in a row without eating much over that time. My 2 female yellow labs all the suddenly had sunken bellies. I started reading up about it and found that this can also happen if the fish has been holding babies a few times in a row with not much rest time in between breedings. I rushed out to buy meds for them but they were the only fish in the tank showing any signs of it. I bought meds. Dossed the tank. 3 days later both yellow lab females died. No fish have showed any signs since. 

2nd possibility is they do have a parasite. I cant remember the treatment I bought for them but I did have a hard time finding meds at LFS. I did find one that treated for worms so I bough it.

3rd possibility is aggression issues as mentioned or overall happiness. Some fish just get sick and die


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for responding guys . I have an all male tank. So no Breeding. He wasn't bullied at all. I do understand that fish just are sick and die.
I'm thinking of just adding in some prazipro in the tank. Just in case it is a parasite. What do you guys think. I never medicated my tank before. So I have concerns on when or if I should. Thanks again


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Prazi is safe, from my experience. Don't worry about it affecting your fish negatively. It's good to be safe than to wait and see if any others get sick.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Prazi is a safe med, and it's a good idea to use it if you introduce new fish into the tank.

Clove oil is the most humane way to euthanize a fish - fast, easy and kills them before flushing so they don't suffer before they go. You can get it at any drug store in the aromatherapy/essential oil or first aid area and it's very cheap.

How to Humanely Euthanise Fish Using Clove Oil


----------

